# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Η πρώτη μου κατασκευή για το awmn …. Be nice haha

## biomecanoid

Αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου κατασκευή σχετικά με το awmn και έχει ως σκοπό να απόδειξη πώς ο καθένας μπορεί να φτιάξει κάτι ώστε να συνδεθεί, αφού χρησιμοποίησα πράγματα προσβασιμα στον οποιοδήποτε. Η κατασκευή αυτη προέρχεται από ανακύκλωση υλικών που είχα μέσα στο σπίτι, είναι πολύ απλή και δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα και συνιστάτε σε νέους χρηστές.

Έχει:

heatsinks στο ap
Fans
Ήλιοπροστασία
Φως
Θερμόμετρο
poe

----------


## biomecanoid

Και άλλες photo

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό σημαίνει “κατασκευή με ότι υπάρχει στο σπίτι”.  ::  

Tip: το πιάτο σου κοιτάει πολύ ψιλά. Αν έκανες έτσι scan, χαμήλωσε το (σχεδόν όσο παίρνει) και ξανά κάνε.
Επίσης τον σκουριασμένο ιστό & βάση δεν τα βλέπω να αντέχουν το 1 μέτρου πιάτο, με ένα δυνατό αέρα.

----------


## tritsako

Μπράβο, όμως όπως λέει και ο Νίκος :

1) Αν το έχεις στερεώσει μόνο κάτω, με τον πρώτο αέρα, θα σου πέσει και το χειρότερο μπορεί να "φάει κανένα κεφάλι". 
2) Πρέπει να βάλεις αντιρήδες σε όχι σκουριασμένο ιστό.
3) Πρέπει να το χαμηλωσεις το πιάτο ακόμα ποιό πολύ προς τα κάτω.

----------


## neoplan

Περίμενα να δω και κανα τηγάνι....
Τη λάμπα όμως γιατί την έβαλες??? περισσότερη θερμότητα θα παράγει απότι το routeraki

----------


## tritsako

> Περίμενα να δω και κανα τηγάνι....
> Τη λάμπα όμως γιατί την έβαλες??? περισσότερη θερμότητα θα παράγει απότι το routeraki


Η λάμπα ανάβει αυτόματα όταν ανοίγει το καπάκι .  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Για αρχή συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου, αν και διαφωνώ στο



> δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα και συνιστάτε σε νέους χρηστές.


Δουλεύει: αφού έχουμε συνδεθεί και περάσει και κάποιος χρόνος σε λειτουργία.
Συνιστάτε : καλύτερα να αφήνουμε κάποιους με Node Id σε μικρά νούμερα να το κάνουν (εξάλλου κάπου από αυτούς δεν τα είδες και εσύ, όπως και εγώ ).
Μην πάρεις στραβά την παρατήρηση μου, σου εύχομαι τα βέλτιστα σήματα, καλή αρχή.

----------


## biomecanoid

Λέω ότι δουλεύει γιατί έχει αντέξει βροχές και αέρηδες χωρίς καμία επίπτωση στο site survey που ότι πιάνω το πιάνω σταθερά. Και η λάμπα υπαρχή για όταν είσαι επάνω στην ταράτσα με ανοιχτό κουτί όπως είπε και ένας φίλος εδώ, δεν βγάζει ζεστή έχω διαπίστωση είναι 12v και δεν δουλεύει συνέχεα.

Ο ιστός προβλέπετε να βαφτεί, ο ιστός προϋπήρχε στην ταράτσα μου από κάποια παλιά κεραία που δεν χρησιμοποιείτε και προς το παρών έχει δεθεί σε 2 σημεία και δεν κουνιέται καθόλου, και το πιάτο όταν το χαμήλωνα και άλλο έπιανε χειρότερα με λιγότερο σήμα γιαυτό είναι εκεί. Και όντως δουλεύει χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα καθώς το κάνω monitor συνέχεια, όποιος δεν πιστεύει ας έρθει να το δει.

Αυτή η κατασκευή δεν επιζήτα την αναγνώριση από αυτούς με μικρά nodes ID αφού είναι κάτι φτιαγμένο από υλικά του σπιτιού και είναι quick and dirty solution,δεν είναι κάποια ανταγωνιστική professional κατασκευή δεν ήταν αυτός ο σκοπός.Η κατασκευή είναι μισοτελειωμένη ακόμα.

Κατασκευές παρόμοιου τύπου κανω χρόνια απλός τόσο καιρό ήμουν εξωτερικό και δεν μπορούσα να βάλω awmn Και δεν είναι copy από πουθενά όπως είπε ένας φίλος μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι και μονός μου.

----------


## mojiro

και πολύ halflife η κατασκευή! ωραίος!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Ωραιος...μπραβο..Συνεχισε την καλη δουλεια !!

----------


## biomecanoid

χαχαχα HALFLIFE ??? το Καλύτερο comment ever thanks  ::  

αα Τα αυτοκόλλητα σας αρέσουν τα τύπωσα μονός μ και έχουν γίνει αδιάβροχα.

Η μύτη στο πιάτο η panel antenna είναι σωστά νομίζετε ? Από όλη την κατασκευή μόνο η μύτη με ανήσυχη λίγο.

----------


## nvak

> χαχαχα HALFLIFE ??? το Καλύτερο comment ever thanks  
> 
> αα Τα αυτοκόλλητα σας αρέσουν τα τύπωσα μονός μ και έχουν γίνει αδιάβροχα.
> 
> Η μύτη στο πιάτο η panel antenna είναι σωστά νομίζετε ? Από όλη την κατασκευή μόνο η μύτη με ανήσυχη λίγο.


Το δορυφορικό θέλει 9dbm κεραία για να φωτιστεί σωστά. Αν το πάνελ είναι 9αρι είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## biomecanoid

Ναι ειναι 9dbi αλλα εγω μιλαγα για την τοποθετηση της πανω στο πιατο και αμα στοχευη καλα αμα ειναι στο κεντρο σωστα κλπ 
τι λετε ?

----------


## ALTAiR

> ok whatever there shall be no more ... Δεν θα ακούσετε τίποτα άλλο από έμενα. Κάνεις δεν μου μιλάει έτσι έμενα όχι ότι θα λυπηθείτε κιόλας αλλά έτσι γλιτώνουμε και όλη αυτή την φασαρία :-# ... Τυπικοί Ελληναρες ...





> Ναι ειναι 9dbi αλλα εγω μιλαγα για την τοποθετηση της πανω στο πιατο και αμα στοχευη καλα αμα ειναι στο κεντρο σωστα κλπ 
> *τι λετε ?*


Τι να πούμε, ότι και να πούμε εμείς οι τυπικοί Ελληνάρες, λίγο είναι.
Περιμένουμε από κάτι ξύπνιους μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα...

----------


## ALTAiR

Μιας και δήλωσε ότι δε θα ξανακούσουμε τίποτα από αυτόν μήπως να κλειδωθεί και αυτό?

----------


## biomecanoid

Σε όποιον μου μιλαει καλά και σωστά συζητάω. Μερικοί άνθρωποι λένε σωστά πράγματα και άλλοι το παίζουν κοκόρια που στο κοτέτσι τους δεν χωρανε άλλοι κόκορες. Τη να γίνει τώρα … Μπορείτε βεβαία να με λογοκρίνετε πάλι δεν πειράζει ...  :: 
Όποιος έχει όρεξη να μιλήσει καλά έχω κάθε διάθεση να συζητήσω σωστά αλλά όποιος έχει άλλη διάθεση του απαντώ αναλόγως. Απαντώ απλά όπως μου μιλανε. Αμα μου μιλατε λες και είμαι 5χρονο σας μιλαω σαν 5χρονο. . Δεν είναι όλοι οι έλληνες “ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ” και με αυτούς που δεν είναι “ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ” μπορώ να κουβεντιάσω

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από biomecanoid
> 
> ok whatever there shall be no more ... Δεν θα ακούσετε τίποτα άλλο από έμενα. Κάνεις δεν μου μιλάει έτσι έμενα όχι ότι θα λυπηθείτε κιόλας αλλά έτσι γλιτώνουμε και όλη αυτή την φασαρία :-# ... Τυπικοί Ελληναρες ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κάνεις δεν μου μιλάει έτσι έμενα....

Ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ ? ε, Ξέρεις ?

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να σας αποδείξω ποιος είμαι τις σπουδές μου και επαγγελματική μου εμπειρία, δεν νομίζω χρειάζεται να δείτε το cv μου...

Αλλά παρόλα αυτά έπρεπε να ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ, και να μην μου μιλάς έτσι.

Γιατί εγώ ξέρω, και εδώ ήρθα για βοήθεια απλός για να τελείωνα πιο γρήγορα, ειδάλλως το κάνω και μόνος μου.

Θα το καταπιώ και αυτό (έτσι έφτασα τα 130 κιλά....), αλλά μην ξεχνάς ποιος είμαι, άντε παλιοspirosco που έρχεσε να το παίξεις ότι δήθεν ξέρεις....

Αντε τώρα γιατί δεν ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ, ειδάλλως θα σου έλεγα "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ ?"......


Υπογραφή
Ο Ελληνάρας.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## biomecanoid

Ευχαριστώ που το παραδέχεσαι με την υπογραφή σου  ::  Θα παίξουμε και άλλο ? ... κάνεις άλλος “Ελληναρας” υπαρχή ?

----------


## papashark

> Ευχαριστώ που το παραδέχεσαι με την υπογραφή σου  Θα παίξουμε και άλλο ? ...


Kοίτα, διάβαζα τα ποστ σου τις τελευταίες μέρες, και μπορώ να πω ότι μου είχες κάνει αρκετά αρνητική εντύπωση, απλός στα τελευταία το παράκανες τόσο που δεν κρατήθηκα.  ::  

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσα emails να έχεις στηλει σε κάθε κομβούχο και σε γειώσανε έτσι, εγώ στην θέση του mew θα σου είχα πει να "φύγετε κύριε, να πάτε αλλού"....  ::

----------


## biomecanoid

Εε δεν πειράζει δεν είχα σκοπό να σε παντρευτώ ... Και ο middle_EAST_WEST είναι απλός σοβαρός άνθρωπος που μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς.

----------


## papashark

> Εε δεν πειράζει δεν είχα σκοπό να σε παντρευτώ ...


Τραγικό λάθος....

Στο awmn, όπως και στα περισσότερα (να μην πω όλα) ελεύθερα κοινοτικά ασύρματα δίκτυα, κύριο συστατικό είναι οι στενές σχέσεις μεταξύ των μελών, ειδικά των κομβούχων, σε αντιδιαστολή με το περισσότερα απρόσωπο internet (ειδικά στο real life και όχι τόσο σε virtual).

Ετσι εδώ όταν βγάζεις ΒΒ λινκ, τον άλλο τον "παντρεύεσε", και μαθαίνεις να τον ανέχεσε και να τον σέβεσε. 

Μπορώ να σου πω ότι το 99% όσων κάνουν αρχή σαν την δική σου, απλά στο μέλλον χάνονται. Εγωϊσμοί του στυλ "Κάνεις δεν μου μιλάει έτσι έμενα" είναι μαθηματικά αποδεδιγμένο ότι θα σε οδηγήσουν εκτός δικτύου πριν καν προλάβεις να συνδεθείς.

Ο σεβασμός εδώ μέσα κερδίζεται και δεν είναι δεδομένος, κερδίζετε με την προσφορά στο δίκτυο που κάποιοι παλαιότεροι έχουν να επιδείξουν, κερδίζετε από την συμπεριφορά των νέων ειδικά τον πρώτο καιρό που είναι σε "δοκιμαστικό" στάδιο στα μάτια των παλαιότερων.

Μιας που είπαμε το "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ", θα σου πω ότι είμαι αυτός που έβγαλε το πρώτο λινκ στο awmn, αλλά έπρεπε να περιμένω να περάσει 1-1.5 χρόνος για να συνδεθώ με τον υπόλοιπο κορμό του awmn, καθότι δεν έβλεπα κανέναν. Έκανα υπομονή, είχα στημένο εξοπλισμό, προσέφερα όπως μπορούσα, και στο τέλος εισέπραξα την ανταμοβή των κόπων μου.

Εσύ θεωρείς δεδομένο ότι θα συνδεθείς και ότι κάποιος θα πρέπει να έρθει να σε βοηθήσει και μάλιστα σύντομα για να τελειώνεις ποιο γρήγορα, ενώ φρόντισες να την πεις σε αυτόν που πραγματικά πήγε να σε βοηθήσει να συνδεθείς.

Δεν θα με παντρευτείς, αλλά μόλις τα έκανες μαντάρα με τα πεθερικά, τα οποία εππηρεάζουν πάρα πολύ την νύφη !

----------


## biomecanoid

Δεδομένο δεν είναι τίποτα σε αυτή την ζωή, το 


> Μιας που είπαμε το "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ",


 εσύ το είπες υπερβάλλοντας πάνω σε αυτά που είπα. Η Βοήθεια που ζήτησα ήταν τα settings που δεν μπορώ να τα ξέρω άμα ο άλλος δεν έχει dhcp και ίσως κάποια βοήθεια για στόχευση μιας και είμαι μονός μου ένας να γυρίζει το πιάτο ενός να παρακολουθεί το σήμα και μετά είπα άμα δεν με βοηθήσετε απλός θα μου πάρει περισσότερο να το κάνω μόνος μου, να σας εκβιάσω να έρθετε τώρα σύντομα δεν γίνετε αφού είναι free service και Hobby project το όλο θέμα.

Δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο από το να απαντώ στο ίδιο ύφος και τόνο όπως μου μιλανε

----------


## spyros_28

> Δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο από το να απαντώ στο ίδιο ύφος και τόνο όπως μου μιλανε


Να και κάτι απλό που δεν καταλαβαίνεις, το λεγόμενο "ύφος" δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις απο τον γραπτό τον λόγο, αλλά από τον προφορικό. Απάντα μόνο σε 2-3 απλά πραγματάκια:

Γιατί κάνεις σαν μικρό παιδί εάν δεν σου απαντήσουν μέσα σε 10 λεπτά που θες εσύ?
Γιατί να απαντάς σαν να είσαι 5χρονο εάν "νομίζεις" οτι σου φέρονται σαν να είσαι 5χρονο? Δεν έχεις την δική σου ηλικία για να απαντήσεις αναλόγως?
Γιατί ο χαρακτηρισμός Ελληνάρας? Νομίζεις ότι σε τιμάει σαν άνθρωπο λέγοντας τον καθένα έτσι?
Το ότι σου γράφουν κάποια πράγματα οι παλιότεροι, δεν θα έπρεπε να τους ακούς και όχι να συμπεριφέρεσαι με τον τρόπο αυτό?

Όπως έχουνε γράψει και άλλοι, εδώ είναι hobby και ο καθένας προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει στο ελεύθερο του χρόνο τον άλλο. Με το τρόπο σου αυτό δεν βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου αλλά δείχνεις υπεροπτικός και αλαζόνας και ταιριάζεις σύμφωνα με το ρητό "άντρα θέλω, τώρα τον θέλω". Τράβα από κάποιο meeting της περιοχής σου για να γνωριστείς με τους υπόλοιπους και άσε τις εξυπνάδες στο forum, αρκετές έχουν γραφτεί πλέον από όλους μας.

----------


## john70

τελικά έχεις θέμα ..... Αντί να ακούσεις λίγο τους άλλους που κάτι ξέρουν παραπάνω (όχι γιατι είναι πιο έξυπνοι , αλλά μια και ασχολουνται πολύ καιρό με το εδώ σπόρ) την "πέφτεις σε όλους" (κάποιον άλλον μου θυμίζεις ......) Κατέβα λίγο απο το καλάμι μπάς και ακούσεις τίποτε , απο το καβάλλημα πέρασες στον καλπασμό και ποιος σε πιάνει !

----------


## nvak

> Ναι ειναι 9dbi αλλα εγω μιλαγα για την τοποθετηση της πανω στο πιατο και αμα στοχευη καλα αμα ειναι στο κεντρο σωστα κλπ 
> τι λετε ?


Αν έχει την κλίση της βάσης του LNB, δηλαδή πατά καλά στην τρύπα του LNB θα έχει την καλύτερη στόχευση.
Δοκιμασμένες κεραίες για feeder σε πιάτα έχουμε τις biquad, yagi, και καντένες. 
Το πάνελ σου δεν αποκλείεται να είναι μία συσκευασία biquad. 

Σημ.: 
Χαλαρώστε λίγo βρε παιδιά. 
Όλοι μας είχαμε την βιασύνη και την αγωνία μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση της πρώτης σύνδεσης.
Μετά την πρώτη σύνδεση κυνηγήστε τον... 
Λάβετε υπ' όψιν ότι τους πατεντιάρηδες τους θέλουμε.  ::

----------


## JB172

Από ότι είδα στη φωτογραφία που έχεις ανεβάσει, έχεις το Netgear WG602 v4. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 43#p567043
Είχα κάνει κάποια test πριν 2 χρόνια με το v3 http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 02#p422905 και το radio ήταν πολύ χάλια. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από το v3 στο v4.
Εχεις δοκιμάσει με κάποιο άλλο AP εκτός του Netgear για να δεις αν έχεις διαφορά στα σήματα που λαμβάνεις;
Εχει ρύθμιση ισχύος το v4, και αν έχει, τι διαβαθμίσεις ισχύος έχει σε 802.11b;

----------


## evarlam

Να πω και εγώ την γνώμη μου σαν νέος client που είμαι και εγώ. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η όλη κατασκευή του biomecanoid και μ'άρεσε η ιδέα να μπει ως feeder το πανελάκι TP-Link, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι πλέον τα λεγόμενα "αφρικάνικα" Poynting ειναι σχεδόν εξαφανισμένα από την αγορά. Μπορείς να δεις και την δική μου κατασκευή: viewtopic.php?f=71&t=39804 Μέχρι στιγμής έχει αντέξει εδώ και μερικούς μήνες σε εξαιρετικά αντίξοες συνθηκες και η απόδοσή της είναι παραπάνω από ικανοποιητική. Το Bullet2 πιστεύω ότι είναι μια πολύ καλή και εύκολη στο στήσιμο επιλογή για έναν που θέλει να κάνει τα πρώτα του βήματα στο AWMN. Εκ κατασκευής το bullet είναι στεγανοποιημένο και φτιαγμένο να αντέχει σε εξωτερική τοποθέτηση. Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις και μια απλή rb411 ή κάτι παρόμοιο μέσα σε στεγανό κουτί αλουμινίου με προδιαγραφή IP66. Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες σχετικά με την στήριξη του πιάτου, η οποία χρειάζεται βελτίωση, όπως επίσης και με την κλίση του, η οποία πρέπει να είναι στις 0 μοίρες περίπου, δηλαδή το μπράτσο του offset πιάτου πρέπει να κοιτάει προς το έδαφος. Αν είναι οριζόντιο, τότε η κλίση είναι περίπου 20-21 μοίρες και δεν κοιτάει το απέναντι AP αλλά το ουρανό (είναι χαρακτηριστικό που διαφοροποιεί τα prime focus πιάτα από τα offset). Καλή επιτυχία στην στόχευση και με το καλό να γίνεις client!!

----------


## john70

το πάνελ του 99% κρύβει μέσα του ένα απλό patch , Καλό απο την μία γιατι θα φωτίσει καλά το πιάτο (παραπάνο από ότι πρέπει , κακό απο την άλλη γιατί δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός στο H / V

----------


## biomecanoid

Οτι το netgear δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο είναι προφανές απλός όπως έχω ξανά πει η κατασκευή εγινε με ότι είχα μέσα στο σπίτι εξαλου φενετε (ταπεροAP). Και το netgear μου περίσσευε. όταν με το κάλο συνδεθώ το netgear θα γίνει AP για να μπαίνουν άλλοι και θα κάνω PC για router με wrt η zeroshell. όπως είπε και ο nvak έχω την εντύπωση πως η TP-LINK είναι biquad μέσα γιαυτό την έβαλα μπορει και οχι. Oποίος ξέρει πού θα βρω σωστό feeder να αγοράσω ας μου πει γιατί δεν υπαρχή πουθενά. Στήριξη υπαρχή από συρματόσχοινα ίσως δεν φάνηκαν στην photo, πρέπει να βάψω τον ιστό άλλα ίσως θέλω και μεγαλύτερο ιστόκ kαι ΝΑΙ η στόχευση πρέπει να βελτιωθεί.

παρατήρησα ακομα πως κάνεις δεν είπε κάτι για το cooling τού AP και ουτε για το POE άρα υποθέτω πως είναι αποδεκτά  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> παρατήρησα ακομα πως κάνεις δεν είπε κάτι για το cooling τού AP


Το χειμώνα θα είσαι ΟΚ(με τα νερά θα δείξει) το καλοκαίρι το επόμενο[αν έχεις συνδεθεί  :: ] θα δείξει και αυτό με τη σειρά του. Για Homemade πάντως είναι πολύ καλές οι κατασκευές σου. 

Ερώτηση: το λάστιχο μόνο για προστασία από χτυπήματα τσακίσματα και τέτοια το έβαλες? Ή και για κάποιο άλλο λόγο?

----------


## JB172

Με το συγκεκριμένο Netgear θα δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα στο AP του κόμβου που θα συνδεθείς, διότι από ότι κατάλαβα, δεν έχει ρύθμιση ισχύος σε 802.11b οπότε λογικά θα παίζει γύρω στα 15 db εφόσον έχει 5 dbi antenna (αν το όριό του ειναι 20 dbm).

Αν υπολογίσεις και την απολάβή που έχει το 1m πιάτο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33823 τότε λογικά θα εκπέμπεις περίπου στα 41 dBm στο maximum (12,6 Watt). http://www.e-zy.net/calculations/dbmw/ Σε σχέση με τα 100 mW (20 dBm) που είναι το επιτροπόμενο όριο εκπομπής στην μπάντα των 2.4 GHz στην Ελλάδα, θα έχεις 12600 φόρες περισσότερη ισχύ από την επιτρεπόμενη.

----------


## biomecanoid

Απο νερό είναι οκ έχει επιζήσει μερικές βροχές και πριν το βάλω στην ταράτσα το είχα βάλει κάτω από την βρύση εστιάζοντας στης ένωσης και στο καπάκι. Το μαύρο μεγάλο λάστιχο είναι για να μην ανοίξει το καπάκι άμα πότε τυχών πέσει από τον ιστό από κάποιο αέρα

----------


## dazyraby

> Με το συγκεκριμένο Netgear θα δημιουργήσεις πρόβλημα στο AP του κόμβου που θα συνδεθείς, διότι από ότι κατάλαβα, δεν έχει ρύθμιση ισχύος σε 802.11b οπότε λογικά θα παίζει γύρω στα 15 db εφόσον έχει 5 dbi antenna (αν το όριό του ειναι 20 dbm).
> 
> Αν υπολογίσεις και την απολάβή που έχει το 1m πιάτο viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33823 τότε λογικά θα εκπέμπεις περίπου στα 41 dBm στο maximum (12,6 Watt). http://www.e-zy.net/calculations/dbmw/ Σε σχέση με τα 100 mW (20 dBm) που είναι το επιτροπόμενο όριο εκπομπής στην μπάντα των 2.4 GHz στην Ελλάδα, θα έχεις 12600 φόρες περισσότερη ισχύ από την επιτρεπόμενη.


Και τι έγινε ??? σιγά .... να συνδεθούμε και βλέπουμε και τα νόμιμα .....

Άλλος ένας Ελληνάρας εδώ ....

----------


## biomecanoid

Για οποίον ενδιαφέρετε το Datasheet του Νetgear είναι εδώ :

----------


## JB172

Ρύθμιση ισχύος έχει; Δεν βλέπω κάτι εδώ: http://documentation.netgear.com/wg602v ... /index.htm
Aν δεν έχει ρύθμιση ισχύος που να φτάνει μέχρι το 0, δεν κάνει για σύνδεση στο awmn ως client.

----------


## biomecanoid

ΟΧΙ δύστυχος δεν έχει είναι πολύ απλοϊκό άλλα λόγω αυτής τους της απλοϊκότητας δεν παθαίνει τίποτα τα έχουμε 2-3 χρονιά στην δουλειά μ και δουλεύουν τελεία. ίσως τότε πρεπει να αρχίσω να φτιαχνο το pc άμα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα το netgear

----------


## JB172

Pc για να συνδεθείς ως client; Είναι too much.
Προτίμησε ένα Βullet2 ή ένα routerboard 411 όπως ανέφερε πιο πάνω και ο φίλος evarlam.
Αν είναι να προχωρήσεις για κόμβος κορμού καλό είναι το pc, όπως και τα routerboard 433AH και τα alix.

----------


## spyros_28

> Για οποίον ενδιαφέρετε το Datasheet του Νetgear είναι εδώ :


Έχει μάθει πάντως κάποιος ή εάν μπορεί να μάθει, εάν το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να πάρει openwrt ή ddwrt?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από biomecanoid
> 
> Για οποίον ενδιαφέρετε το Datasheet του Νetgear είναι εδώ :
> 
> 
> Έχει μάθει πάντως κάποιος ή εάν μπορεί να μάθει, εάν το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να πάρει openwrt ή ddwrt?


http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/hardware.html

Το Routerboard 433Η επίσης είναι μία πάρα πολύ καλή λύση, αλλά μιας και φαίνεται να μπορεί να πάρει wrt καλύτερα πιστεύω να ξεκινήσει από κει μιας και το έχει στημένο. Να μη μας την πει και ο Acoul!!!

----------


## biomecanoid

to netgear δεν περνει openwrt ή ddwrt? Αφού έχω διάφορα pc εδω μου λείπει μόνο η atheros wifi

----------


## JB172

Το openwrt δεν υποστηρίζει το Netgear WG602v4 προς το παρόν όπως φαίνεται εδώ http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/hardware/netgear

Για dd-wrt έχει το v.24 rc7 micro - build 9355 (29.03.0 ::  http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Su ... es#Netgear
Edit. Ο ALTAiR βρήκε και άλλο link για το dd-wrt όπως έγραψε παραπάνω  :: .
Βάλε Netgear και θα σου φέρει και για το v4 (beta)

----------


## biomecanoid

Χα ωραία παίρνει dd-wr τέλεια  ::

----------


## JB172

Καλές δοκιμές και πόσταρε αποτελέσματα.

----------


## biomecanoid

Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα δοκίμασω dd-wr στο netgear super  ::

----------


## biomecanoid

Κάτσε για netgear το dd-wr έχει για v3 όχι για v4 να βαλω το dd-wrt για v3 από εδώ ?

http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/download ... 2_v3/micro

η περιμένω να μου στείλετε εσείς την beta για το netgear wg602 v4

----------


## biomecanoid

http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv2/download ... 2_v3/micro

πιο είναι από ΟΛΑ αυτά ?

----------


## JB172

Το link που δίνεις είναι για το WG602v3 και όχι για το v4

Δες την εικόνα. Υπάρχει και v24 SP1 [Stable] Build 10020 [attachment=0:22trjes4]netgear wg602v4 dd-wrt.JPG[/attachment:22trjes4]

----------


## biomecanoid

ωραια ευχαριστο, Μπορείς να μου πεις ακόμα την διαφορά dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin με dd-wrt.v24_micro_olsrd_generic.bin τι σημαίνει το olsrd ? Λογικά εγώ θα βάλω το dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic.bin σωστά ? ?

----------


## biomecanoid

Ευχάριστο παρά πολύ δούλεψε

----------


## biomecanoid

Site survey με το dd-wrt

----------


## JB172

Ωραίος  ::  

Για δες αν έχει και ρύθμιση ισχύος.

----------


## biomecanoid

tx power se mW apo 1 μεχρι 251

----------


## JB172

Για να δεις ότι όντως παίζει σωστά, βάλτου το κεραιάκι του πάνω και δες τι πιάνεις με ένα laptop όταν είσαι σταθερά κάπου, κάνοντας αυξομειώσεις στην ισχύ του. Δοκίμασε με το netstumbler.

----------


## biomecanoid

Ειναι στην ταρατσα το AP τορα  ::

----------


## biomecanoid

καλά που δούλεψε το wrt γιατί το AP είναι στην ταράτσα άμα τα έπαιζε θα έπρεπε να πάω να το κατεβάσω

----------


## Danimoth

Αξιοθαύμαστη δουλειά!  ::

----------


## biomecanoid

ευχαριστω για το dd-wrt JB172  ::

----------


## biomecanoid

Καλα το username password για telnet στο dd-wrt ποιο είναι ?
Το default δεν ειναι root,admin 
Ουτε το δικο μου που εβαλα για το webgui

----------


## biomecanoid

ok το βρηκα ειναι root και οτι password εβαλες για το webgui

----------


## biomecanoid

Έχω και ένα planet wap-4000 αυτό παίρνει κάτι ??? dd-wrt h Owrt δεν νομίζω

----------


## grigoris

στις φωτο 101 και 102 αυτο που βλεπω απο πανω ειναι καλωδιο ρευματος? δεν μπορει.....

----------


## biomecanoid

αυτό το καλώδιο που βλέπεις είναι το καλώδιο SMA του Panel feeder και απλός το εχω ετσι για να το προστατεύσω από τον ήλιο και την βροχή καλα δεν ειναι ετσι ?

----------


## papashark

> αυτό το καλώδιο που βλέπεις είναι το καλώδιο SMA του Panel feeder και απλός το εχω ετσι για να το προστατεύσω από τον ήλιο και την βροχή καλα δεν ειναι ετσι ?


Οχι....

Για την ακρίβεια το καταδίκασες να ζει μέσα στην υγρασία, ενώ η διαφανείς σωλήνα αφήνει τις επικίνδυνες UV ακτινοβολίες να περνάνε και να τρώνε με τον χρόνο.

Κοινώς έχεις κάνει πολύ περισσότερο κακό, παρά καλό, αλλά εσύ βέβαια ξέρεις.....

----------


## biomecanoid

μμ ναι ακούγετε σωστό αυτό που λες – δηλαδή άμα ήταν μαύρο τελείως θα ήταν σωστά ?

----------


## papashark

> μμ ναι ακούγετε σωστό αυτό που λες – δηλαδή άμα ήταν μαύρο τελείως θα ήταν σωστά ?


Το άσπρο είναι ποιο καλό από το μαύρο (βλέπε πλαστική σωλήνα ηλεκτρολογικής εγκατάστασης, "κουβίδης").

Και πρέπει να είναι είτε τελείως κλειστό και πάνω αλλά και κάτω (εδώ οι γνώμες δυίστανται, γιατί ανοιχτό κάτω φεύγει τυχόν υγρασία), είτε τελείως ανοιχτό.

----------


## biomecanoid

δηλαδή άμα βγάλω τα cable ties και το περάσω όλο μαζί με την σωλήνα με άσπρη ταινία είναι OK ? αυτό δεν λες ?

----------


## papashark

> δηλαδή άμα βγάλω τα cable ties και το περάσω όλο μαζί με την σωλήνα με άσπρη ταινία είναι OK ? αυτό δεν λες ?


Ναι, αν και οι περισσότεροι τα έχουμε χύμα πάντως.

----------


## spyros_28

> δηλαδή άμα βγάλω τα cable ties και το περάσω όλο μαζί με την σωλήνα με άσπρη ταινία είναι OK ? αυτό δεν λες ?


Απλα βαλε λαστιχοταινια στις ακρες που ενωνεται το καλωδιο και αστο το υπολοιπο ετσι.

----------


## biomecanoid

Σήμερα έβαψα και τον ιστό με μπόγια ιδική που αντιστέκεται στην σκουριά.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από biomecanoid
> 
> δηλαδή άμα βγάλω τα cable ties και το περάσω όλο μαζί με την σωλήνα με άσπρη ταινία είναι OK ? αυτό δεν λες ?
> 
> 
> Απλα βαλε λαστιχοταινια στις ακρες που ενωνεται το καλωδιο και αστο το υπολοιπο ετσι.


Σπύρο, το λάστιχο το έχει ανοίξει κατά μήκος (προφανώς δεν χώραγαν να περάσουν τα βύσματα), και το έχει κλείσει με tie wraps, κοινώς δεν έχει κανένα νόημα η λαστιχοταινία, μπάζει νερά από παντού, ενώ το διαφανές ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη υγρασίας.

----------


## biomecanoid

έχω ακόμα και ένα Thomson Speedtouch 536i v6 με αυτο γίνετε τίποτα παίρνει wrt παντός δεν το βρήκα στην λίστα. Μάλλον όχι ε ?

----------


## neoplan

> Σήμερα έβαψα και τον ιστό με μπόγια ιδική που αντιστέκεται στην σκουριά.


τι μπογια έβαλες? έχεις τον τύπο? 
γιατί θέλω να βάψω κάτι κάγκελα

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από biomecanoid
> 
> Σήμερα έβαψα και τον ιστό με μπόγια ιδική που αντιστέκεται στην σκουριά.
> 
> 
> τι μπογια έβαλες? έχεις τον τύπο? 
> γιατί θέλω να βάψω κάτι κάγκελα


Σε όποιο χρωματοπολείο και να πας, θα σου δώσουν.

Το πολύ πολύ να πάρεις hammeright που είναι γνωστές και από τις διαφημίσεις στην TV

----------


## biomecanoid

Χρησιμοποίησα ένα vitex που μόλις το έβαζες στέγνωνε άμεσος και ήταν πολύ πηχτό και ΔΕΝ ήθελε αραίωση. Μέσα σε μια ώρα είχε στέγνωση. Όταν πάω σπίτι θα σου πω ακριβός. Έκανε 8ευρο το 1kg

----------


## biomecanoid

VITEX DIRECT (direct on rust)

----------


## biomecanoid

Χαχα έκανα και home made αντηρίδες αύριο θα της δοκιμάσω μπορεί να βγάλω και photo να δούμε άμα βρείτε από τη είναι χα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Χαχα έκανα και home made αντηρίδες αύριο θα της δοκιμάσω μπορεί να βγάλω και photo να δούμε άμα βρείτε από τη είναι χα


Από πετονιά για σφυρίδες με ροδέλες καλαμάρια Kallimanis!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## neoplan

Ποντάρω σε καλώδιο ΝΥΜ 3χ1.5 για τις αντιρρίδες αν κ πολύ θα ήθελα να δω κλιματόβεργες

----------


## grigoris

κορδελα δωρου απο ζαχαροπλαστειο και φιογκους στους εταντηρες για ασφαλεια!

----------


## biomecanoid

Τα μακαρόνια τα ξεχάσατε xaaxxa αλλά δείτε τhς photos:

----------


## ALTAiR

> Τα μακαρόνια τα ξεχάσατε xaaxxa αλλά δείτε τhς photos:


Σοβαρά τώρα,
το κάτοπτρο στον αέρα παρουσιάζει σημαντική αντίσταση και όπως είπε και κάποιος αρχαίος πρόγονος όσο πιο μακρυά βρίσκεται από το σημείο που στηρίζεται τόσο και μεγαλύτερος ο μοχλός.
Το πιό πιθανό είναι σε έναν αέρα δυνατό που θα έρχεται από τη μεριά που κοιτάει το κάτοπτρο, να σου σπάσει κάτι στα σημεία που στηρίζεις τις αντιρρίδες ή στη σκουριασμένη κόλληση του τριπόδου και να σου κατεβάσει όλο τον ιστό στο κεφάλι κανενός Χριστιανού. 

Χρειάζεσαι μια πιο σοβαρή λύση...

Με άριστα το 10 παίρνεις 10 στην πατέντα και ευρεσιτεχνία αλλά 0 στην ασφάλεια και στη λειτουργικότητα σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου κριτήρια.

----------


## biomecanoid

Ο ιστός είναι γύρο στο 1.50 με τρίποδο στην βάση και δεμένος με συρματόσκοινα που θα πάει πια ??? δεν κουνιέται καθόλου και ο ιστός έχει μέσα άλλους ιστούς μικρότερου διαμετρήματος. Τι λείπει πια ?

----------


## biomecanoid

Οκ άντε να βάλω και άλλες βίδες στην βάση και να βάψω τα σημεία που άφησα

----------


## ALTAiR

> Οκ άντε να βάλω και άλλες βίδες στην βάση και να βάψω τα σημεία που άφησα


Αυτές δεν είναι βίδες που έχεις. Τρώνε όλο το φορτίο και αμφιβάλλω αν είναι πάνω από 5 χιλ διάμετρο.




> Ο ιστός είναι γύρο στο 1.50 με τρίποδο στην βάση και δεμένος με συρματόσκοινα που θα πάει πια ??? δεν κουνιέται καθόλου και ο ιστός έχει μέσα άλλους ιστούς μικρότερου διαμετρήματος. Τι λείπει πια ?


Μόνος σου απαντάς στο ότι δεν είναι σοβαρή κατασκευή.

Οι σοβαροί ιστοί έχουνε σοβαρή στήριξη.

----------


## biomecanoid

Μα τι λείπει?? πες συγκεκριμένα όχι έτσι απλά στα αόριστα να κατακρίνεις 

*υπαρχή η βάση
*το τρίποδο
*τα συρματόσκοινα 
*ο ιστός έχει και άλλους μέσα μικρότερου διαμετρήματος 
*και είναι βαμμένος για να προστατεύετε από την σκουριά

τι άλλο θέλει συγκεκριμένα, τι έχει λάθος να το διορθώσω

----------


## grigoris

> Τα μακαρόνια τα ξεχάσατε xaaxxa αλλά δείτε τhς photos:


τί πες τωρα ρε μεγαλε...  ::  
βαζω κατσαρολα και ανεβαινω ταρατσα. θα τα ενωσω μεταξυ τους με καρμποναρα (βαλε 3 αυγα αντι για 1 για να δεσουν καλυτερα)

----------


## neoplan

κανε κ κανα search στο forum ρε φίλε. τι πας και στήνεις οδοντογλυφίδες για αντιρίδες κ ρωτας τι κάνεις λάθος. δες υπερκατασκευές by senius να πάρεις πρέφα πως γίνονται οι δουλειές και να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο τα βράδια

----------


## papashark

> Μα τι λείπει?? πες συγκεκριμένα όχι έτσι απλά στα αόριστα να κατακρίνεις 
> 
> *υπαρχή η βάση
> *το τρίποδο
> *τα συρματόσκοινα 
> *ο ιστός έχει και άλλους μέσα μικρότερου διαμετρήματος 
> *και είναι βαμμένος για να προστατεύετε από την σκουριά
> 
> τι άλλο θέλει συγκεκριμένα, τι έχει λάθος να το διορθώσω


Υπάρχει βάση ??!?!??!?

Αυτό το λες βάση ?  :: 

Υπάρχουν συρματόσχοινα ? 

Δεν τα είδα σε καμία φώτο, αλλά και να υπάρχουν, αν κρίνω από την πρώτη φώτο, το άνοιγμα που θα έχουν προς την κατεύθυνση του πιάτου είναι πολύ μεγάλη (σχεδόν 180 μοίρες), με αποτέλεσμα να μην κρατάνε τίποτα.....

----------


## biomecanoid

καλά θα βρω άλλο σίδερο μεγαλύτερης διατομής και καλύτερης ποιότητας για αντηρίδες να βελτιώσω την στήριξη. 
οκ αναμένετε version 2 stay tuned.

----------


## evarlam

Aν ψάξεις στο forum θα δεις στην ενότητα Ιδιοκατασκευές εξαιρετικά tutorials όπως αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17503, το οποίο είχε συνταχθεί από ένα εκλεκτό μέλος του AWMN το οποίο δεν είναι πια στη ζωή δυστυχώς. Είναι γεγονός πώς μέσα από την επιμονή του πειραματισμού έχουμε τάση να θεωρούμε την κατασκευή μας πολύ καλή και ότι θα "δουλέψει". Όμως ποτέ δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπουμε την εμεπιρία και τις συμβουλές των παλαιότερων, οι οποίοι είδαν, δοκίμασαν, πειραματίστηκαν και "έπαθαν". Σου μιλάω σαν νέος client στο AWMN αλλά καi κομβούχος BB στο MSWN, #135, (Μεσσηνιακό Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο). Θα σου φέρω ένα παράδειγμα: πριν από 2-3 μέρες. η περιοχή που έχω τον κόμβο στη Μεσσηνία επλήγη από πρωτοφανή θεομηνία με καταρρακτώδεις βροχές, καταιγίδες, χαλάζι και θυελλώδεις ανέμους. Παρόλα αυτά ο κόμβος, ακριβώς επειδή ακολούθησα τουλάχιστον τις βασικές αρχές στησιμάτος που έχουν καθιερωθεί στο AWMN, άντεξε χωρίς ζημιές και εξακολουθεί να λειτουργεί. Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο, στον κόμβο 16784 ως client, συνδυάστηκαν τόσο οι δικοί μου πειραματισμοί, όσο και οι πολύτιμες συμβουλές των παλαιότερων μελών του δικτύου, με αποτελέσμα ο κόμβος να λειτουργεί 24/7, παρόλο που έχει φάει τόνους νερού, έχει ταρακουνηθεί από αέρηδες και υπέστη τον καλοκαιρινό καύσωνα (και ακόμη είμαι επιφυλακτικός, καθώς θα πρέπει να περάσει χρόνος για να αποδειχθεί η αξία της κατασκευής και η αντοχή της σε εξωτερικές συνθήκες).

----------


## biomecanoid

έχω συρματόσκοινα με το κλασσικό αστεράκι απλός τα βγάζω και τα βάζω αφού ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει που θα κοιτά το πιάτο και κάνω scan και ενοχλούν όταν γυρίζει το πιάτο.

----------


## papashark

> καλά θα βρω άλλο σίδερο μεγαλύτερης διατομής και καλύτερης ποιότητας για αντηρίδες να βελτιώσω την στήριξη. 
> οκ αναμένετε version 2 stay tuned.


Προτίμησε μια βάση δορυφορικού πιάτου, ανοιχτή από πάνω για να βάλεις μέσα τον ιστό (και θα κάνεις μια μικρή τρύπα ώστε να περάσεις μια 3αρα βίδα για να μην γυρίζει ο ιστός.




> έχω συρματόσκοινα με το κλασσικό αστεράκι απλός τα βγάζω και τα βάζω αφού ακόμα δεν έχω αποφασίσει που θα κοιτά το πιάτο και κάνω scan και ενοχλούν όταν γυρίζει το πιάτο.


Τα συρματόσχοινα πρέπει να κάτσουν στις 120 μοίρες μεταξύ τους, αυτό σημαίνει είτε από πάνω από το πιάτο, είτε από κάτω.

----------


## biomecanoid

ο ιστός έχει 3ης βίδες για να μην γυρίζει

η κατασκευή θα βελτιώνετε με τον καιρό και όπως είπα είναι όλα home made προφανώς άμα τα αγόραζα όλα θα ήταν πιο αποδεκτά

μμ είστε λίγο αυστηροί αλλά οκ αυτό είναι για καλό μερικές ιδέες για βελτίωση και ασφάλεια δεν είναι κακό.
Better safe than sorry  ::  .Θα υπάρχουν βελτίωσης και θα στέλνω της σχετικές pics.

----------


## ALTAiR

> ο ιστός έχει 3ης βίδες για να μην γυρίζει
> 
> η κατασκευή θα βελτιώνετε με τον καιρό και όπως είπα είναι όλα home made προφανώς άμα τα αγόραζα όλα θα ήταν πιο αποδεκτά
> 
> μμ είστε λίγο αυστηροί αλλά οκ αυτό είναι για καλό μερικές ιδέες για βελτίωση και ασφάλεια δεν είναι κακό. Θα υπάρχουν βελτίωσης και θα στέλνω της σχετικές pics



Χαίρομαι που έχεις όρεξη για βελτιώσεις.

Δες και τις φωτό του δικού μου ιστού.

Δεν έχω αγοράσει τίποτα εκτός των συρματόσχοινων που δε φαίνονται νομίζω. Οι φωτός είναι 2 χρόνια πίσω.
Τα νέα συρματόσχοινα είναι ανοξείδωτα όλα με 2 σειρές αντιρρίδες, μια χαμηλά μία στα 2/3. Και μία σειρά σταθερές αντιρρίδες από πεταμένα σίδερα περίφραξης!!! Και όλος ο ιστός (μονοκόμματος 2 ίντσες) σφηνωμένος πάνω σε τρίποδο με στριφόνια. 4 επίπεδα στήριξης... too much αλλά πάω ταξίδι και είμαι σίγουρος!

Αντέχει Αρμαγεδώνα!!! Θα σου ανεβάσω και νέες φωτογραφίες το ΣΚ! Να το δεις τώρα πως είναι.

----------


## biomecanoid

Άσχετο χαχα αλλά το TremulouS είναι καλό  ::  το είδα στην υπογραφή του ALTAiR

----------


## biomecanoid

ξέρει κάνεις άμα γίνετε κάτι με το planet wap 4000 αν παίρνει κανένα custom firmware

----------


## ALTAiR

> ξέρει κάνεις άμα γίνετε κάτι με το planet wap 4000 αν παίρνει κανένα custom firmware


http://www.google.gr

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από biomecanoid
> 
> ξέρει κάνεις άμα γίνετε κάτι με το planet wap 4000 αν παίρνει κανένα custom firmware
> 
> 
> http://www.google.gr


Μην εισαι κακος, μια ερωτηση εκανε, εαν δεν θες να βοηθησεις αστο καλυτερα.

Απο μια γρηγορη ματια παντως δεν φαινεται να εχει καποια υποστηριξη για operwrt και σε ddwrt αναγραφει σε site οτι δεν συστηνεται η εγκατασταση του.

Οποτε καλυτερα αστο, για να μην χρειαστει να το χρησιμοποιησεις για τουβλο σε οικοδομη μετα.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από biomecanoid
> 
> ...


Γιατί κρίνεις ότι είμαι κακός? Κι εσύ αν δεν ξέρεις κάτι στο google ή έστω σε άλλες μηχανές αναζήτησης θα ανατρέχεις, είμαι σίγουρος. Και για το Netgear που ζήτησε παραπάνω από το google το βρήκα το site που του πρότεινα. 
Χώρια που κι εγώ με μία πρόχειρη ματιά δε βρήκα κάτι γι' αυτό του είπα google για να ψάξει σε βάθος αφού τον ενδιαφέρει... Κάτι μπορεί να βρει.

----------


## biomecanoid

Έχει ιδέα κάνεις που μπορώ να βρω ένα sma splitter san auto ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pigtail-RP-SMA-St ... 286.c0.m14

άμα το πάρω από ebay θα κάνει καμία εβδομάδα κανένα μαγαζί εδώ δεν βρήκα

----------


## papashark

> Έχει ιδέα κάνεις που μπορώ να βρω ένα sma splitter san auto ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pigtail-RP-SMA-St ... 286.c0.m14
> 
> άμα το πάρω από ebay θα κάνει καμία εβδομάδα κανένα μαγαζί εδώ δεν βρήκα


Δεν θα πάρεις απλά. Δεν κάνει για εμάς το splitterάκι αυτό.

----------


## biomecanoid

γιατί ? αφού τo AP έχει SMA βύσμα τι πειράζει να βάλω splitter εκεί

----------


## papashark

> γιατί ? αφού τo AP έχει SMA βύσμα τι πειράζει να βάλω splitter εκεί


Kαι το βύσμα του ethernet ταιριάζει με τα πριζάκια isdn, αλλά δεν συνδέεις την κάρτα δικτύου σου με το netmod....

Για μικροκυματικές συχνότητες χρειάζεσαι ειδικά splitters που είναι σχεδιασμένα για τις συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες.

Δες εδώ : http://www.l-com.com/productcenter.aspx ... cmp=HLBUSA

Αλλά και πάλι στο awmn ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούμε splitters.

Ο λόγος είναι ότι στο awmn θέλουμε την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή κατευθυντικότητα και την μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ενίσχυση του λαμβανόμενου σήματος (και φυσικά με τις μικρότερες δυνατές απώλειες). Επομένως το splitter για να βάλεις 2 κεραίες σε έναν πομποδέκτη, είναι παντελώς άχρηστο, εκτός αν έχεις σκοπό να βάλεις 2 πιάτα να κοιτάνε στο ίδιο σημείο, κάτι με το οποίο θα κερδίσεις σήμα, αλλά λιγότερο από ότι να βάλεις ένα πιάτο 10 πόντους πιο μεγάλο.

Θα σου πρώτεινα να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις λίγο, έχεις μια τάση προς άχρηστες πατέντες...

----------


## biomecanoid

ναι αλλά με splitter μπορώ να βάλω 2 AP στο ίδιο DISH να πιάνουν 2 κόμβους awmn και να κάνω load balancing καi failover με τον linux router που έχω στο δωμάτιο μου. Και μην αρχίζουμε τις αγένειες πάλι. Άμα δεν μπορείς να δεις γιατί είναι χρήσιμο κάτι δεν πειράζει μην βιάζεσαι να το χαρακτηρίσεις άχρηστο. Άμα το splitter δεν είναι χρήσιμο σε σένα είναι σε μένα. Δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγώ γιατί θέλω κάτι κάθε φορά. Αλλά τουλάχιστον ο κόσμος ρώτα πριν χαρακτηρίσεi.

----------


## JB172

Δεν είναι δορυφόροι για να παίξεις παράκεντρα στο πιάτο.

----------


## papashark

> ναι αλλά με splitter μπορώ να βάλω 2 AP στο ίδιο DISH να πιάνουν 2 κόμβους awmn και να κάνω load balancing καi failover με τον linux router που έχω στο δωμάτιο μου. Και μην αρχίζουμε τις αγένειες πάλι. Άμα δεν μπορείς να δεις γιατί είναι χρήσιμο κάτι δεν πειράζει μην βιάζεσαι να το χαρακτηρίσεις άχρηστο. Άμα το splitter δεν είναι χρήσιμο σε σένα είναι σε μένα. Δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγώ γιατί θέλω κάτι κάθε φορά. Αλλά τουλάχιστον ο κόσμος ρώτα πριν χαρακτηρίσεi.


Παραπάνω είχες γράψει ότι μιλάς όπως σε αντιμετωπίζουν.

Οπότε είτε πρέπει να πάψεις να συμπεριφέρεσαι ως 15χρονο για να μην σε αντιμετωπίζουν έτσι, είτε πρέπει να πάρεις απόφαση ότι τόσο είσαι (που έχω αρχίζει να το πιστεύω και εγώ), και να σταματήσεις να τσαντίζεσαι για την πραγματικότητα.

Σε αυτά που έγραψες υπάρχουν 2 τινά, είτε για να μην πέσει ο εγωισμός σου που έγραψα ότι είναι βλακεία το splitter που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις, έγραψες μια ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βλακεία, είτε η (απόλυτα αναμενόμενη) άγνοια σου για το θέμα σε οδηγεί σε άχρηστες πατέντες όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω.

Οπότε στο γράφω απλά, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ 2 ΠΟΜΠΟΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ....

1) Θα γεμίζει ο ένας πομπός θόρυβο τον άλλο δέκτη, και τούμπαλιν. Δεν θα περνάνε RTS, CTS, κλπ, οπότε δεν θα περνάει πακέτο.
2) Θα χάνεις αν θυμάμαι καλά 3db στην έξοδο, αλλά και στην λήψη λόγο του splitter που θα οδηγεί σε λάθος σημείο το σήμα
3) Πιθανότατα θα έχεις και άφθονα στάσιμα που μπορεί να οδηγήσουν και στο κάψιμο του τελικού ενισχυτή της κάρτας

Α, και δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει Load balancing συνδεόμενος σε διαφορετικά ΑΡ, γιατί θα δρομολογούνται εντελώς ασύμμετρα τα πακέτα σου.

Αμα σου λέω πήγαινε να διαβάσεις, δεν στο λέω για να περνάει η ώρα, στο λέω για να μάθεις πέντε δέκα πράγματα, και να μην οδηγήσε σε παιδιάστικες ιδέες, καθώς και να κόψεις το αλαζονικό υφάκι σου...

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν τα διάβασα όλα τα Posts που έχουν γράψει εδώ μέσα γιατί είναι πολλά, αλλά για καλύτερες τιμές σου προτείνω το ebay, αν θες να το βρεις εδώ αυτό που ψάχνεις δες εδώ αν το έχει : www.aerial.net αλλά είναι Βέροια και θέλει μερικές μέρες! επίσης η κατασκευή σου δείχνει ωραία, μπράβο σου!

----------


## papashark

> Δεν τα διάβασα όλα τα Posts που έχουν γράψει εδώ μέσα γιατί είναι πολλά, αλλά για καλύτερες τιμές σου προτείνω το ebay, αν θες να το βρεις εδώ αυτό που ψάχνεις δες εδώ αν το έχει : http://www.aerial.net αλλά είναι Βέροια και θέλει μερικές μέρες! επίσης η κατασκευή σου δείχνει ωραία, μπράβο σου!


Πάει να πάρει κάτι λάθος ο άνθρωπος, και αντί να του πεις ότι δεν του κάνει αυτό που ψάχνει, του λες που πάει να το πάρει ?

Και μετά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί υποστηρίζεις τον senius....  ::

----------


## racer

Ok, stop it. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=40067&p=567716#p567716

----------

